

Ask HN: Best solution for hosting docker app - ciaoben

Hi, I am starting my path to the developer career. I&#x27;ve started using docker, it&#x27;s amazing and keep my work portable! I would like to know which is the best solution to host docker images for production. I&#x27;d prefer something more solid than DigitalOcean or other pay-per-use services!
======
puja108
If it's only about solidity DigitalOcean, AWS, and similar are ok for running
single-host instances of your dockerized apps. If you want to get into
clusters and scaling or are looking for a way to just take care of your
containers and not of the infrastructure anymore, there's not many ready-made
solutions, though. Amazon is working on ECS, and Google on GKE, but both are
in a very early invite only Alpha stage. Other than those two, there's
currently only us at Giant Swarm
([http://giantswarm.io/](http://giantswarm.io/)) afaik. If you're interested
you can register for an invite and if you contact me directly, I could get you
the actual invitation a bit faster. Also note that there's quite a lot of
self-service solutions based on Mesos or Kubernetes, but then you're back at
managing your infrastructure yourself again and you still have to book
DigitalOcean or Amazon Servers.

------
trcollinson
Can you please elaborate on what you mean by "more solid than DigitalOcean or
other pay-per-use services"? I would dare say that DigitalOcean, AWS, Google
Cloud, and the like are quite solid and a great, cost efficient solution for
hosting a production application. They are also quite easy to use with docker
containers.

------
Gigablah
DigitalOcean is pretty solid so far. I've been monitoring uptime on my
instances for a year and while a relatively new datacenter like Singapore was
unstable for a while, I haven't gotten any alerts for the past few months.

